# How to bring a car from USA to Canada?



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello all,

Does anyone know the process to bring a car from USA to Canada. I am a dual citizen but live in USA and wish to relocate to Canada.

Thanks!

-Nathan


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

nmreich said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Does anyone know the process to bring a car from USA to Canada. I am a dual citizen but live in USA and wish to relocate to Canada.
> 
> ...


Google is always your friend. Go to: how to import


----------



## derryck (May 24, 2009)

If you have been in the US for a long time, it is definitely a lot easier, because you can claim it as stuff that you are relocating with. I think over 6 months. 
If less than that <time>, then you need to claim it as an import - and you may have to pay taxes. I cannot tell you much about how much. My situations were special. The customs will finish some paperwork, and use that to communicate with you.

That said, once you are here - 
a) you need to have a few things done to it. You will get a letter from the border folks telling you what to do. 
a) get the car ready for Canada. Kid seat belts are different in Canada. Depending on the year, you may need running lights.
b) you will need to pass emissions tests.
c) you need licence plate stuff.

Fairly simple. I did it about 3 years ago, and again about 10 years ago.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

nmreich said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Does anyone know the process to bring a car from USA to Canada. I am a dual citizen but live in USA and wish to relocate to Canada.
> 
> ...


Must chec with these body of governance: 


Bureau of Customs & Border Protection Phone: (360) 332-2632 
Vehicle/Equipment Outbound Team Fax: (360) 332-2639 
9901 Pacific Highway E-Mail: [email protected] 
Blaine, WA 98230-9299 
Export Hours: 8:00am – 3:30pm Monday-Friday 

NO EXPORTATIONS AFTER 3:30 PM 
NO EXPORTATIONS ON WEEKENDS or HOLIDAYS 
(Holiday Closures for 2007 Jan 1, Jan. 15, Feb 19, May 28, July 4, Sept 3, 
Oct 8, Nov 12, Nov 22, Dec 25) 

Email them. They will send you an application that must be faxed to them at least three days prios to driving the car to Canada.


----------

